# new stuffer



## cal1956 (Apr 13, 2021)

i just bought a 10lb. Dakotah sausage stuffer and  it arrived today, can't wait to get the chance to try it,   the plan is to make roughly 130 lbs  of smoked sausage in a couple of weeks 
i'm getting to old to do all that cranking ...lol


----------



## HowlingDog (Apr 13, 2021)

Congrats!!  I have the little 5lb from LEM.  Works like a charm.  Post some pics of the epic stuffing.  I don't think I make 130lbs a year!!


----------



## cal1956 (Apr 13, 2021)

i didn't know LEM made a water stuffer


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 13, 2021)

They don't...  and we didn't know yours is a water stuffer...


----------



## forktender (Apr 13, 2021)

cal1956 said:


> i didn't know LEM made a water stuffer


I didn't know  Dakotah sausage stuffer made a 10lb stuffer I thought they were 9LBS.


----------



## cal1956 (Apr 14, 2021)

yea i have been using a 15 lb vertical stuffer , but as i get older, its just too much work cranking those things , so i decided to try a lazy mans stuffer


----------



## cal1956 (Apr 14, 2021)

forktender said:


> I didn't know  Dakotah sausage stuffer made a 10lb stuffer I thought they were 9LBS.


it says 10 lbs  but from the size of it , i think i can get more than 10 lbs  in it


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 14, 2021)

Love to see a photo of it in action!
Al


----------



## cal1956 (Apr 14, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Love to see a photo of it in action!
> Al


will do , just as soon as i get all my supplies together !!!


----------



## cal1956 (May 29, 2021)

its AMAZING !!  if you are  like me and struggle stuffing sausage with the old vertical hand cranked stuffers  , your  going to want to buy one of these , it makes stuffing sausage casings  and absolute pleasure  to do ,  all you do is : set it  up , fill it with sausage and slowly open the water valve ..thats it !!! the water does ALL the hard work for you


----------

